# 150 Gallon Community Tank



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Video update as of 12 April 2015 -


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Kim! Miss this tank As a matter of fact a few guys were asking about this tank after I sold it. Is it setup at your brother in laws house?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful community tank.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Nice Kim! Miss this tank As a matter of fact a few guys were asking about this tank after I sold it. Is it setup at your brother in laws house?


Thanks - It is actually at my Cousins place - : ). The plants are doing quite well and so are all in the inhabitants.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Thanks - It is actually at my Cousins place - : ). The plants are doing quite well and so are all in the inhabitants.


Kim, good to hear everything is well. It is a good setup. I'm glad he is enjoying it.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say several hundred Asian arowana passed through that tank over the years. You can see what it looked like brand new at the end of the article posted here: Importing Tenecor Aquariums to Canada via Group Buys

That tank will last forever.


----------

